# Excel Find Formula Error



## thigley986 (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a user that is trying to find whether a cell contains a certain string (example, 2110) and then evaluate whether it does or not on a True/False basis. This is the formula he is trying to use:

=IF(FIND("1220",B1),TRUE,FALSE)

The problem arises when the FIND function does not find that value. It returns a #VALUE error, which is unable to be evaluated as true or false.

Is there a way to do what he'd like to?


----------



## thigley986 (Mar 10, 2005)

Got it.

=IF(ISNUMBER(FIND(1220,B1)), TRUE, FALSE)


----------

